# Fan Fiction?



## kobuzero (Jan 27, 2012)

So I have always loved fan fiction. A lot of the time I find it more fun than the actual thing it came from, just because of the different ways and aspects that things can happen.

Does anyone here write fan fiction? If so, what do you write?
Feel free to post links I love reading new stuff


----------



## Teal (Jan 27, 2012)

I read fanfiction. Not as much as I used too though.
And it is really, really hard to find good crack fanfics.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have written. Furry-wise, only once. I haven't posted it on my FA account (though I should... eventually), but it's alive and kicking in my dA account.

You asked: http://electricblue1989.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4m95qz

That's the first of about 9 chapters. Hope you like schmaltz. ^^;


----------



## kentenko (Jan 28, 2012)

I write fanfiction I have several places where I write it though what are you looking for in particular I write both normal and hentai fanfiction... Either way I'll gladly show you...


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh look, all I write atm is fanfiction!

You can find it all here: http://www.equestriadaily.com/search/label/Author: Present Perfect


----------



## Teal (Jan 28, 2012)

For some weird reason I have become addicted to Hetalia yaoi. It's very strange because I almost _never_ read it.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, since I use the Keyblade and Heartless concepts in my work, I guess it kind of qualifies as a Kingdom Hearts fanfic. Despite all my characters and the setting being completely original. 

In my gallery if you're interested, the Declen and Nerele series.

Chapter 1: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6268110/


----------



## BRN (Jan 29, 2012)

I write fanfiction - but lemons, rather than stories. They get good reviews, but all the same, my very longest wasn't even 25 pages.



Spoiler: linkage



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7232248 nsfw adult+ h/c m/m d/s oral lemon oneshot


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a go at a fat fanfiction. Kinda liked it, but never finished it. IMO the best way to do a fanfiction is to base it on the universe of what you're writing about, rather than already-existing characters in e.g. a TV series or something.


----------



## Cain (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not that big a fan of fanfiction. Although most likely I will write some in the future.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 29, 2012)

That's almost all I write 'cause I'm not creative enough to come up with anything else.  Occasionally I'll write something with all complete OCs with a fantasy scenario, like the one about happy sexy fun tiems at bootcamp :V


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't actually write fanfiction. I don't know what it is, I've written two novels (both which suck) but I have never been able to write a fanfic. :/


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I can't actually write fanfiction. I don't know what it is, I've written two novels (both which suck) but I have never been able to write a fanfic. :/


You're better off writing novels. Keep at it!


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2012)

TakeWalker said:


> You're better off writing novels. Keep at it!


 Thanks. I need to edit them so badly.... :/


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2012)

I absolutely love fanfiction (given that it's written well).

I've tried my hand at it but even though I've gotten good reviews, I hadn't finished. I kinda lost motivation along with my laptop being stolen (which is where I kept all of my information).


----------



## Altamont (Jan 30, 2012)

I am writing a fan fiction, but mostly because it's evolved from a dinky middle school project to a kind of opus/hobby over the last...God, eight years? 



Anyway, I do like it a lot when written well; I never really understood all of the grief it gets from people, but maybe it's just me. *shrug*


----------



## GingerM (Jan 30, 2012)

I confess to being guilty of writing Star Trek mirror universe fanfic porn


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 30, 2012)

Never written any except for a few Watership Down short stories when I was quite young. Although,  I have done a few bits and pieces with characters/settings of my boyfriend's creation (with his permission)--does that count?

I don't  read it much either, I have too little patience for sifting through to find the good ones.* There were a few I read when I was younger which are still quite dear to my heart, though, mostly for Trigun and JtHM. 

*If I do, though, it's because it's easy to find certain kinds of porn in fanfic since you can make some safe assumptions about what will be associated with which characters/settings. Ahaha.


----------



## Trellwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

I love fanfiction.
Mostly I love reading it, although I have written one or two.
It's funny because I make the stuff up all the time, I just never get around to writing it down.


----------



## Nickle98499 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've actually written a lot of Scooby Doo fan fiction; I started back in the fall of 2007, and i've started and written something like in the neighborhood of 45 stories.

I've written stuff for a few other different TV shows as well; most of my stories are on Fan Fiction.net(http://www.fanfiction.net/u/1727667/Scoobyfan1) or Deviant Art(http://scoobyfan1.deviantart.com/) by the way. I've posted one story on Fur Affinity actually(http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nickle98499/), and I have an account on Fan Art Central(http://www.fanart-central.net/profile-Nickle98499.php), which I will post on eventually.

I store my in progress fan fics on a flash drive, which actually is pretty convenient because I can work on it on pretty much any computer, and i'm not limited to one. I've come up with quite a few unique and different ideas, and not just the same solve a mystery and unmask a villain Scooby stories either.

A few stories i've come up with have to deal with magic, a few of them have the gang transforming into animals and such, and a few of them are really out of the box ideas. All in all, it's pretty fun and I really enjoy writing fan fiction.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nickle98499 said:


> A few stories i've come up with have to deal with magic, a few of them have the gang transforming into animals and such, and a few of them are really out of the box ideas. All in all, it's pretty fun and I really enjoy writing fan fiction.



Like:

Scooby-Doo and the Witch's Ghost?

Scooby-Doo on Zombie Island? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Scooby-Doo! The Mystery Begins?

Scooby-Doo and the Reluctant Werewolf? 





Scooby-Doo and the Ghoul School?





Scooby-Doo and the Samurai Sword?

"The 13 Ghosts of Scooby-Doo"?


Just messing with ya.


----------



## Nickle98499 (Feb 1, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Like:
> 
> Scooby-Doo and the Witch's Ghost?
> 
> ...



I figured that was coming  And it's cool

Actually some of my ideas are based on some of those. Like rewriting 13 Ghosts of Scooby Doo and three of the movies, without Scrappy Doo and with Fred and Velma, and in the case of the movies with Daphne.

I also did a series of stories with each of the gang finding out they have magic powers(Daphne and Velma being witches, Fred and Shaggy being warlocks). I also did a story that was a remake of Scooby Doo and the Witch's Ghost but with Shaggy as a Warlock and him taking on Ben Ravencroft.

But basically I'm not afraid to use real ghosts and monsters in my stories, or for that matter ideas that there's no way would be used in real Scooby episodes or movies.

Also, even though you didn't mention Scooby Doo and the Goblin King, but I did have something to say about that; I thought the whole movie sucked personally, especially the fact that Velma, Fred and Daphne were real monsters, and they didn't do anything. I mean come on, I know it's Scooby Doo, but at least have Fred and the girls maybe look and see that they're monsters and then try to help Shaggy and Scooby.

I also thought the erasing Fred and the girls minds at the end of the movie sucked too. They remembered(at least I would imagine) everything from Zombie Island and such, so why not that movie? Sorry for the rant, it's just something that bugged me after I watched the movie a couple times.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nickle98499 said:


> I also thought the erasing Fred and the girls minds at the end of the movie sucked too. They remembered(at least I would imagine) everything from Zombie Island and such, so why not that movie? Sorry for the rant, it's just something that bugged me after I watched the movie a couple times.



I don't recall ever seeing Goblin King, and left it out. 

I LOVED the art of On Zombie Island, but the whole zombie thing was far from my favorite thing in horror-dom, and it further gave cats and cat-lovers a bad name (did I mention I loved the art?). The vibe was just too different IMO. Didn't enjoy it.

This is sorta off-topic, but you of all people should know the answer: Why is Scrappy-Doo hated (I grew up with the little guy, so I loved him)? It was this hatred that COMPLETELY caught me off guard on the underwhelming live-action movie (felt like I was hit below the belt!), which was the catalyst that finished up souring it for me.


----------



## Teal (Feb 2, 2012)

The only good Scooby Doo movies were The Witches ghost and Zombie island. Though there really should have done a little research on how Wicca actually works. It's a religion people. -_-


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 2, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> The only good Scooby Doo movies were The Witches ghost and Zombie island. Though there really should have done a little research on how Wicca actually works. It's a religion people. -_-



Personally, I prefer Scooby-Doo and The Alien Invaders. It has gorgeous art, is well-written among other things.

There were a couple of recent movies done that mimicked closely the original Hanna-Barbera style and while I didn't get to see 'em completely and can't recall their names, I was _really_ impressed.


----------



## Xash (Feb 2, 2012)

i write but not well... i mainly do work on things im into at the time (for example, pokemon or megaman or something along those lines) i also do furry stuff every now and again


----------



## kentenko (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.fanfiction.net/u/1160679/ here's a link with all of my stuff read if you want... I'm not expecting you to do so though...


----------



## Nickle98499 (Feb 10, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing Goblin King, and left it out.
> 
> I LOVED the art of On Zombie Island, but the whole zombie thing was far from my favorite thing in horror-dom, and it further gave cats and cat-lovers a bad name (did I mention I loved the art?). The vibe was just too different IMO. Didn't enjoy it.
> 
> This is sorta off-topic, but you of all people should know the answer: Why is Scrappy-Doo hated (I grew up with the little guy, so I loved him)? It was this hatred that COMPLETELY caught me off guard on the underwhelming live-action movie (felt like I was hit below the belt!), which was the catalyst that finished up souring it for me.



I thought the animation for Zombie Island was good as well, and while you have your opinion about the cats and cat lovers thing, I actually thought the movie was good. It really showed the gang could tackle more then just Old Man Jenkins in a mask; basically it proved what a lot of Scooby fans have been thinking for a long time, mainly put the characters against real, supernatural foes, and it will be great.

Regarding Scrappy Doo: there's the Million Dollar Question right there, why is Scrappy Doo hated? Well, as a fan only since 1996, i've gotten my share of feedback and opinions on him, and I have this to say: I actually didn't like him at first, but after a few years(and having a dog that was a lot like Scrappy actually), I like the pup.

From what i've read, he was added to the show when the ratings were sagging, and basically helped the Scooby franchise stick around on ABC until 1985/1986. Unfortuntely, the main reason IMO why he's hated is because the season after he was added to the show, Fred, Daphne and Velma were dropped and the core Scooby format was changed.

I've talked to many fans online, and the general opinion is that when Fred and the girls were dropped, a lot of the fans blamed Scrappy. They said he "ruined the show" and "caused Fred, Daphne and Velma to leave". Remember that Daphne came back in 1983, and Fred and Velma made guest appearances in 1984, so eventually things went back to normal.

But sadly a lot of fans believe adding Scrappy was the kiss of death so to speak for the franchise. That opinion came about in the 90s(when I became a fan); those people sadly do not realize that, or don't seem to get that they needed Scrappy on Scooby Doo.

He basically is part of the reason why the franchise is still producing new product year after year after year. Then of course you have the kids who hated Scrappy in the 80s, most of whom grew up to become writers for Scooby Doo, which means they got a chance to bad mouth Scrappy in a more public forum(movies, TV, etc.).

It's really troubling IMO that these people blame a cartoon character for ruining a beloved show. Some even believe seeing Scrappy runined their childhoods; if you ask me, these people need to get a life, and need to do something better with their time then complain about a mere cartoon show.

Bottom line is this: I like Scrappy, and I know others like Scrappy, like yourself. But sadly you're going to have the Scrappy haters all over the place, even though Scrappy is cool, and he shouldn't be bad mouthed; people have their opinions, and we have to live with them, even though we don't necessarily agree with them.

Therein lies why people don't like him, even though some people do. Hope that helps


----------



## Nickle98499 (Feb 10, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Personally, I prefer Scooby-Doo and The Alien Invaders. It has gorgeous art, is well-written among other things.
> 
> There were a couple of recent movies done that mimicked closely the original Hanna-Barbera style and while I didn't get to see 'em completely and can't recall their names, I was _really_ impressed.



I enjoyed Alien Invaders as well, especially the fact that Shaggy and Scooby got love interests; I mean they should be able to have someone interested in them too, not just Velma or Fred or Daphne.

The more recent ones started with Scooby Doo Abracadabra Doo, then Scooby Doo Camp Scare, and then Legend of the Phantasour. The newest one is Scooby Doo Music of the Vampire; I do agree that the newer movies animation's fantastic, and hopefully that animation style will stick around for a while.


----------

